

Uncorking the muse: Alcohol intoxication facilitates creative problem solving - georgecmu
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22285424

======
molecule
"However... you can't just give a team of coders a year's supply of whiskey
and tell them to get cracking."

[http://xkcd.com/323/](http://xkcd.com/323/)

~~~
IlPeach
that's a pity. however I do remember a similar study done ages ago (pre-
internet) showing how some mathematics could improve their solving
capabilities the ingestion of alcohol (wine in this case). after a certain
amount there was a - plausible and expected drop in performance.

